# Reported fixed If you have a TMobile iPhone, wait to download iOS 10



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/15/t-mobile-tells-iphone-owners-not-to-install-ios-10-just-yet/

It seems there is a problem for Tmobile users, it will presumably be fixed.

I'm running it on my Verizon iPhone 6S Plus, and all is well, it even fixed an issue with lagging in Safari.

Now it is supposedly fine to download.....


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I read that some people had problems . Glad it's fixed.


----------

